# Candle Pricing



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

How are people charging for their candles? By the "$1 an ounce" method or the double the cost method?

any advice.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

I start at $2.50 for my votives (about 2oz) and then I kinda go by weight. A 2'x6" candle is about $10.00
Hope that helps

Tammy


----------

